# Team USA v. Team Canada (Friendly Match)



## luther

Tonight at 7 CDT on ESPN, Team USA makes its 2008 televised debut against a Team Canada lacking its would-be starting, star center, Samuel Dalembert, kicked off the team (reportedly unanimously voted off by his teammates) for being aloof. Lebron is almost definitely out, with Dwyane Wade starting instead alongside Jason Kidd, Kobe Bryant, Carmelo Anthony and Dwight Howard. While Team USA should be a heavy favorite, I'm looking forward to watching the game anyway. National team competitions are my favorite kind of basketball, far above NBA. So, without further ado, consider this the official game thread: post throughout, if you're watching.


----------



## TM

"being aloof" :lol:


----------



## luther

TM said:


> "being aloof" :lol:


OK, that's my word, but Coach Rautins used the term "prima donna." So that is really the gist of it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I was about to start a thread on this game, until I saw this one. Can't wait to see it in a little bit. Team USA won't be at full strength with LeBron more than likely being out, but it should be a nice little taste to satisfy us fans with what's coming in the next couple of weeks or so.


----------



## luther

I'm really excited to see the USA, but also to see Canada's team. It's fun to see the guys you've watched through their college (or limited NBA) careers, but in a different context. I love Andy Rautins, and it will be great to see Levon Kendall, Carl English, Olu Famutimi, etc. on this team.


----------



## luther

I'm glad to see Fran Fraschilla doing the game: his respect for and knowledge of international basketball is refreshing.


----------



## luther

Nice little move by Jermaine Anderson to score.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

When did Wade shave his head?


----------



## luther

Since last I saw him, because it's new to me. Joel Anthony is really going after it offensively. I guess he has the benefit of NBA experience, but I can't imagine it's going to matter all that much as he goes against Howard, Bosh, Boozer, etc. all night. Lots of zone for Team USA. That's a little surprising.


----------



## TM

Clean look just for the Olympics 

You know why enjoy this more - I feel like I'm watching a team that I'm familiar with. This is the 3rd year now, and it just feels like an actual team. Plus I love Kobe... and Coach K... and Dwight... and FIBA-Melo...... :biggrin:


----------



## luther

LOL at Famutimi's drive and "shot" right there. Dribbling with his head down and a weird over-the-shoulder loft.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

They were just saying how Anthony is Canada's best player with Dalembert not on the team - looks right to me.


----------



## luther

TM said:


> You know why enjoy this more - I feel like I'm watching a team that I'm familiar with. This is the 3rd year now, and it just feels like an actual team. Plus I love Kobe... and Coach K... and Dwight... and FIBA-Melo...... :biggrin:


You know, I think it's less the actual players returning than it is the program having continuity: same leadership, same coach. Continuity of players is great, too, but it's the program. NICE Paul alley oop.


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> They were just saying how Anthony is Canada's best player with Dalembert not on the team - looks right to me.


It may look that way so far, but I'd say it's debatable. He was the 4th leading scorer in the qualifying tourney, behind Barrett, Anderson and Famutimi. And I love Kendall and English.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I'd say that a prime Famutimi was better.


----------



## luther

There's an example of why Melo is great at the 4 internationally. Nice weakside rebound and putback.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Too bad he can't play the 4 regularly in the NBA. 

US is giving up way too many threes.


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> I'd say that a prime Famutimi was better.


Prime?! He's only 24!


----------



## TM

Kobe is SICK


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kobe!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

luther said:


> Prime?! He's only 24!


My meds are making me loopy - meant to say will be better.


----------



## TM

Krstic All Star said:


> US is giving up way too many threes.


Let's get to the underlying part of it - gamble, which leads to rotations, which leads to wide open 3's. One of the thing that killed them 2 summers ago.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

At least this team CAN play better defensively.


----------



## luther

LOL, it's Jesse Young. I remember mocking him in the Hoop Summit game he played in--probably 10 years ago--and I don't even remember why anymore. I think he had a horrid, 90s-looking haircut (shaved around ears and neck, floppy on top) and was skinny or something. I don't even remember, but I remember mocking him for years afterward.


----------



## luther

TM said:


> Let's get to the underlying part of it - gamble, which leads to rotations, which leads to wide open 3's. One of the thing that killed them 2 summers ago.


The difference, I think, being that this team is going to learn from it, having learned that if they don't, they will lose.


----------



## luther

Glad to see Redd hitting a 3, considering he's going to have to do a lot of it.


----------



## TM

If Redd is hot through the Olympics, the US won't have a game closer than 10 points

*... Someone write this quote down*


----------



## luther

Good to see Carl English keeping the tradition of semi-weird hair going (the spiked and blonde-dyed look?). I remember when he had a sort of weird silvery thing going shortly after college. In truth, I like English's game and always have. I was a little surprised he failed to hang on as a deep bench player in the NBA.


----------



## TM

luther said:


> The difference, I think, being that this team is going to learn from it, having learned that if they don't, they will lose.


totally agree


----------



## TM

:lol:

WHAT A LATE CALL. :laugh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wow.


----------



## TM

Question for between quarters...

What do people think about the 2 point guard lineup?


----------



## luther

I like what Fraschilla just said, because it's something people fail to see. People often talk about Euros being soft, and I see what they mean--in the post, Euros aren't so physical. But on the perimeter and especially off the ball, there is always a lot of not just hand-checking, but body checking. It can be pretty rough.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

TM said:


> Question for between quarters...
> 
> What do people think about the 2 point guard lineup?


I like it, especially when one or both can shoot. Against shorter international competition, why not?


----------



## luther

TM said:


> Question for between quarters...
> 
> What do people think about the 2 point guard lineup?


Mixed results early, but that's to be expected in the first game. A good idea overall because so many other teams don't use a traditional PG/SG backcourt, but a more dual guards front. If other teams are going to go 6-4 and 6-4, it won't kill us to go, say, 6-3 and 6-1 because of our quickness advantage. And the fact is, only Spain can come close to keeping up with a Williams/Paul backcourt.


----------



## HB

Just looking at this USA team, it looks like outside shooting will be a problem once again.

Canada is surprisingly good, at least for that first half. Carl English can play in the NBA


----------



## luther

I like English's demeanor. As he was handling in that iso, you could see he's a legit pro player, not intimidated (the way Famutimi looked earlier), not rushing (again, Famutimi). He's nowhere near the talent of the US, but he's not scared.


----------



## TM

hahaha... Krzyzewski has these dudes reachin and handcheckin the entire time.


----------



## luther

Why is Boozer saving a ball going out of bounds under the other team's basket? Basketball 101...


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Just looking at this USA team, it looks like outside shooting will be a problem once again.




based on what???


----------



## TM

luther said:


> Why is Boozer saving a ball going out of bounds under the other team's basket? Basketball 101...


must have been his college coaching


----------



## luther

English sure isn't shy about shooting.


----------



## TM

this team will KILL a zone


----------



## luther

That was a great fake by Wade, and then when he got it back you've got to love the movement and dunk.


----------



## TM

I'm really glad for Wade. I've hated on him a bit being on this team, but he's been really solid tonight.

Think he'll stay as the team's sixth man?


----------



## HB

TM said:


> based on what???


What we are seeing on TV.


----------



## luther

How different would this Canadian team with the additions of Steve Nash and Sam Dalembert? I think it's safe to say they'd have made the Olympics, anyway. But how good?


----------



## TM

The real question about this team....

When will Lebron grow up and stop biting his fingernails in public?!?!?!


----------



## luther

TM said:


> Think he'll stay as the team's sixth man?


Who are you gonna bench!? Yeah, I think he's going to be 6th man barring injuries, just because that's what they've been planning for.


----------



## TM

HB said:


> What we are seeing on TV.


Cop out answer... Turn to ESPN. I think your watching a WNBA game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Canada not playing like they didn't qualify


----------



## luther

Great cut by Rowan Barrett, and nice look for him, too.


----------



## TM

luther said:


> Who are you gonna bench!? Yeah, I think he's going to be 6th man barring injuries, just because that's what they've been planning for.


haha. my bad. i meant instead of being like 7th or 8th. prior to this game, who knew how good he'd be?


----------



## luther

LOL at that Rautins pass. I THINK it was a pass...


----------



## luther

Do all white Canadians have funny hair?


----------



## Diable

I think Canada needs a new hairstylist...they got some real doofus looking haircuts out there


----------



## TM

has deron williams slimmed down a bit?


----------



## HB

TM said:


> Cop out answer... Turn to ESPN. I think your watching a WNBA game.


Outside shooting has been great?

Not to sound like I am complaining whilst the team is doing well BUT I see a lot of slashers and penetrators on the team but not a lot of outside shooters


----------



## TM

luther said:


> Do all white Canadians have funny hair?


but not as funny as chuck daily


----------



## luther

The two things that have surprised me most about Canada so far are 1) Joel Anthony's apparent strength and confidence (I don't think I ever saw him with Miami) and 2) Carl English's athleticism (I knew he was a good athlete at Hawaii, but he doesn't look out of place in this game, which is saying something considering the competition).


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Outside shooting has been great?


They've shot like 5 3's!!!


----------



## luther

Diable said:


> I think Canada needs a new hairstylist...they got some real doofus looking haircuts out there


They should appoint Dennis Rodman, Gianmarco Pozzecco and Vlad Radmanovic as consultants.


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Not to sound like I am complaining whilst the team is doing well BUT I see a lot of slashers and penetrators on the team but not a lot of outside shooters


 

Deron, Kobe, Redd, Melo, Wade, Lebron, Prince, Paul....

we're talking about 21ft jump shots

.... Nice extra acting there by deron


----------



## luther

I agree that the team isn't full of deadeye, pure shooters, but I don't think it will have to be. This team isn't full of guys who can carry an NBA team with just 3-point shooting (except maybe Redd), but there are a lot who can hit this range pretty consistently. They're not ALL going to be cold on the same nights ... or so I like to repeat to myself while worrying about the best competition.


----------



## luther

UGLY shot by Bosh.


----------



## TM

bull crap call... nice block


----------



## HB

TM said:


> Deron, Kobe, Redd, Melo, Wade, Lebron, Prince, Paul....
> 
> we're talking about 21ft jump shots
> 
> .... Nice extra acting there by deron


Kobe, Redd and Melo are the only consistent outside shooters on the team


----------



## luther

OK, halftime thoughts (about either team)?


----------



## luther

luther said:


> OK, halftime thoughts (about either team)?


My primary thought is that it's time to drink. My powers of observation and analysis may weaken throughout the second half.


----------



## TM

luther said:


> OK, halftime thoughts (about either team)?


Chris Sheridan will over-analyze the first half, exaggerating the outside shooting, missed free throws, the unnecessary fouls, and crap shots that Canada has hit from inside. Then he'll make sure we know that this Canada team didn't even qualify for the Olympics and that Lithuania will be better test for the Americans.


----------



## Yao Mania

luther said:


> OK, halftime thoughts (about either team)?


I only started watching halfway (the game's on at 8am here...). This is the first time I've seen the Canadian team in ages, and they definitely look improved. 

I'd argue that Dwight Howard's the most important player on this team. They're gonna need him to grab every rebound possible, esp. against the likes of Yao, Kaman, Gasol, Oberto...


----------



## TM

it's like a guaranteed block anytime Howard is within 10' of the play


----------



## Yao Mania

How many offensive rebounds have Melo grabbed now? Great job by him, though I'd like to see him shoot a bit less


----------



## TM

Chris Paul has eyes in the back of his head!

That kid should be the starting PG, btw


----------



## Yao Mania

Kobe laughs in the face of double teams.


----------



## TM

Yao Mania said:


> How many offensive rebounds have Melo grabbed now? Great job by him, though I'd like to see him shoot a bit less


Hm. I don't. He's the X factor. He's led the team in scoring the last 2 years, I believe. Although, he hasn't shot very well tonight.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

This is a lot of fun. I'm loving the 2 point guard line-up out there. I like the fact that Coach K's experimenting with it and it's working well so far.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Wow Redd is so money...


----------



## Diable

Is there a live boxscore for this game anywhere?


----------



## Yao Mania

oh god the local commentators I have are terrible... Redd shot a 3 (you can tell just by the way he shoots), they said it was Kobe, then the Camera showed Kobe on the bench, then they were BOTH discussing who that was, one of them was "Dwayne Wade? Who was that?", then the camera finally zooms in and after a few seconds they're like "Oh, Michael Redd". And I can't stand their British accent, it doesn't go with watching basketball!!!


----------



## TM

DERON! dirty


----------



## Yao Mania

Deron Williams just took someone to school!


----------



## TM

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Cp13!!!!!!!!!!!

I need that on video!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

CP3/DWill backcourt owns


----------



## WhoDaBest23

CP13... Ridiculous!


----------



## TM

Yao Mania said:


> oh god the local commentators I have are terrible... Redd shot a 3 (you can tell just by the way he shoots), they said it was Kobe, then the Camera showed Kobe on the bench, then they were BOTH discussing who that was, one of them was "Dwayne Wade? Who was that?", then the camera finally zooms in and after a few seconds they're like "Oh, Michael Redd". And I can't stand their British accent, it doesn't go with watching basketball!!!


ESPN360, my man


----------



## TM

Diable said:


> Is there a live boxscore for this game anywhere?


good luck. espn doens't even have one


----------



## budselig

I really don't like Kidd's inclusion on this team. They probably felt like they had to do it given his committment to USA Basketball, but I'd so much rather see his roster spot being used on Kevin Martin, Amare or even Chandler


----------



## Yao Mania

TM said:


> ESPN360, my man


nah I'd rather suffer through the ****ty commentary watching it on my nice TV

Now the commentators are rambling on comparing the USA Basketball team to... the Spanish Football (soccer) Team? What the hell??


----------



## TM

Amare - backed out with injury... Chandler - injury... I'll take Kidd of Martin.


----------



## TM

Yao Mania said:


> nah I'd rather suffer through the ****ty commentary watching it on my nice TV
> 
> Now the commentators are rambling on comparing the USA Basketball team to... the Spanish Football (soccer) Team? What the hell??


:lol:


----------



## Yao Mania

holy ****, that's why you have Kidd on the team


----------



## HB

Chemistry on this team is insane


----------



## TM

Bosh just jumped from halfcourt!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Holy **** Kidd-Melo-Bosh!

And DWade is back y'all...


----------



## shoop da whoop

That dunk was weak.


----------



## MLKG

That fullcourt pass of a one-handed rebound by Kidd was one of the craziest plays I've ever seen.


----------



## Yao Mania

MLKG said:


> That fullcourt pass of a one-handed rebound by Kidd was one of the craziest plays I've ever seen.


That was seriously insane. The pass was perfectly timed and placed too, how does he react like that??


----------



## Yao Mania

Cylde the Glide!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

WhoDaBest23 said:


> And DWade is back y'all...


:afro:


----------



## Smithian

Yao Mania said:


> nah I'd rather suffer through the ****ty commentary watching it on my nice TV
> 
> Now the commentators are rambling on comparing the USA Basketball team to... the Spanish Football (soccer) Team? What the hell??


Those are fighting words.

I can't look at Famutimi without bad memories. All I rmemeber is him showing up at Arkansas as a 5* prospect, being hurt, never doing anything, and just taking minutes from a better players like Jonathan Modica and Eric Ferguson.


----------



## gi0rdun

I wish I could've watched this. It'd be nice seeing like a dream team play.


----------



## Basel

Sucks I missed this game. Are they going to be showing a replay?


----------



## ATLien

I dunno. I watched the first half and thought "this is boring". One thing that surprised me was they listed their personal favorites for Golden, Silver, and Bronze in China and it was USA, Spain, and then Greece. What happened to Argentina?


----------



## luther

ATLien said:


> I dunno. I watched the first half and thought "this is boring". One thing that surprised me was they listed their personal favorites for Golden, Silver, and Bronze in China and it was USA, Spain, and then Greece. What happened to Argentina?


No Pepe Sanchez, injured Manu Ginobili, aging squad overall...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Basel57 said:


> Sucks I missed this game. Are they going to be showing a replay?


Monday at 8pm ET on NBA tv.


----------



## Yao Mania

giordun said:


> I wish I could've watched this. It'd be nice seeing like a dream team play.


It was on TV dude, you slept in? You can catch them against the Turks and Lithuanians next week during normal time (for us). And Team USA should no longer be referred to as the "Dream Team".

Argentina's still a threat, their chemistry is great and just excel in international ball. So is Manu expected to play at all?


----------



## gi0rdun

Yea I slept in. What channel is it on?


----------



## Diable

<TABLE class=linescore cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=team></TD><TD class=period style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">1</TD><TD class=period style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">2</TD><TD class=period style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">3</TD><TD class=period style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">4</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; TEXT-ALIGN: center">T</TD></TR><TR><TD class=team>CANADA</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">24</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">14</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">18</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">9</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; TEXT-ALIGN: center">65</TD></TR><TR><TD class=team>UNITED STATES OF AMERICA</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">30</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">31</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">34</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center">25</TD><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; TEXT-ALIGN: center">120</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Final
*


8:00 PM ET
July 25, 2008




<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #4f5556; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CANADA</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>O Famutimi, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>L Kendall, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J Anthony, C</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>R Barrett, G</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J Anderson, G</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J Young</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>R Brempong</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C English</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A Rautins</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T Kepkay</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>A Doornekamp</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J Bucknor</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*20-60*</TD><TD>*9-23*</TD><TD>*16-29*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*65*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*39.1%*</TD><TD>*55.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 25 (43)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #4f5556; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>UNITED STATES OF AMERICA</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>K Bryant, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C Anthony, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D Howard, C</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D Wade, G</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>J Kidd, G</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C Paul</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>D Williams</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C Bosh</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T Prince</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>M Redd</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>C Boozer</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44-67*</TD><TD>*11-22*</TD><TD>*21-28*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*120*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*65.7%*</TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*75.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 19 (9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable

We turned the ball over too much.Not a problem in this game,but too many sloppy plays in the beginning.Of course it's probably impossible to lose when you hit two thirds of your shots and get the offensive rebound on 8 of your 23 misses.


----------



## croco

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1T0q1I6m4k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1T0q1I6m4k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

